# 2014 1LT Cruze (Tips/Help?)



## BVK (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey, all! Buying my first car all on my own and I chose the Chevrolet Cruze LT









My main question is: What are some really cool mods/aesthetics I can do with this thing?? It'd be very helpful if you could link any parts or add-ons or whatever. Things like remote car starter (like the LTZ has I believe) and just other little cool things.

Thanks!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

just start snooping around in the forums, under each specific category (performance, appearance, audio)

There are many unique cars and lots of customization out there

Some popular ones include black bowties, air intakes, sounds systems and many more!
Check out mine for some appearance ones, a few below this one


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Fog lamps, VG Shark Fin.

In the not so obvious - air pump so when you need your spare you can inflate it. If you're like me you'll never remember to check the spare tire for proper inflation.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Check out the tutorial library sections lots of stuff there that is helpful. Also check out other "Member Projects" and even the "Car of the Month" entries and voting sections for idea. When people enter COTM they post their mods. Find stuff you like and use that for inspiration! If you need more info about certain mods try the forum search function (there are a ton of posts, odds are, people have already talked about it). Lots of great info on the forums! Good luck! Be sure to post some pics of your ride when you get it and start modding!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The car of the month threads have also given me a lot of good ideas.


----------

